# Kyosho and Tower Hobbies



## mfortuna (Nov 27, 2004)

One of my racers mentioned to me he was having trouble getting parts for his MP777 because Kyosho and Tower Hobbies have split. Kyosho appears to be setting up their own distribution. If you go to Tower's website, there are many,many Kysoho items on order.

I looked around the forums and web and didn't find any info. Has anyone heard what's going on?

Thanks,

Mike

Route 106 Race Park 
North East Auto Racers club


----------



## BDKesling (Sep 25, 2001)

They've got a 1-800 number on their contact page. Why not call and see what the status is on parts availability?
http://www.kyoshoamerica.com/contact.asp
-Brian


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Kyosho has opened, or is in the process of opening their own US distribution center and is no longer exclusive with Tower hobbies/great planes


----------



## SeattleRCer (Apr 6, 2005)

How do I order parts through Kyosho? I just went on towerhobbies.com tonight to buy some parts for my MP5, and practically everything was discontinued, far more so than just a week ago. Same thing for MP6 and MP7.5. Still had parts for the MP777, though.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Call 800-716-4518, it's Kyosho's direct number. Their website says their Customer Service department will provide parts for your Kyosho vehicles.


----------

